# Piston rod shooter



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey kids, here is my Triumph piston rod slingshot. It's from a 2001 TT600. I cut a beer bottle opener where the wrist pin would fit. It's tabbed with brass nuts and bolts and 1842 single tubes.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That is trick, Matt! And you've got your iron maiden beer detopper too. Nice the way you worked down the crank shaft flange as well and cut the opener...and added bolts of brass for class. Ya done it again amigo! Gypsy tabs to boot. A multigeneration PFS that will last several millennia.

Name? Piston Fork Shooter? (PFS). That motorcycle rod was just the right size...not as heavy and long as a auto piston rid.

BTW, am proud of you for your triple badge array now...good work.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Outstanding Matt !
Lookin to try one myself finding a source is my issue !


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Awesome...That one will come in handy ECST this year!!! I'll bring the 6 pack!!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Vly62 said:


> Awesome...That one will come in handy ECST this year!!! I'll bring the 6 pack!!


And some more of that cherry shine!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice will look out for Piston rod's now


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

ummmm black cherry wine (shine)... a friend's wife canned a bunch of black cherries off their tree when I lived in the southeast. I was sitting at their dinner table after a hearty supper and I was treated to some absolutely delicious cherry wine. It was sweet and good and no yeast or sour taste. Turned out many of the jars of cherries fermented and for some reason didn't bust the jars. He was an ag engineer and couldn't figure it out either other than the lids were not tight (hence the inoculation with yeast spores from the air...). Anyway, yeah, Matt... cherry squeezins!

I would imagine motorcycle repair shops would have them occasionally or junk yards..wrecked beyond recognition cycles. The crank cases are fairly protected however so I imagine there's some cycle piston rods out there to make some PFSs.

Again, pretty cool how you did the tabs.

Low and behold...if you have another one, cut the bottom ring off and leave a tab of metal for a matching Matt ring shooter.

Amazing how I figure out stuff for you to do, ain't it?


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Innovation or invention.. Either way. Sick as herlll!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats sweet ! im still trying to find one around that size of yours. the one i have is , i guess you can call it, full size. ive been meaning to take mine out shooting, but i tend to get . . . distracted. :what:


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Matt is a nuclear physicist of pistonshots. A real bottleopener Openheimer. It's the best piston shot that's been posted as far as I know.

Hacks! Ideas if you don't want to cut off the part to make it have a bottle openHEIMer and leave it like a ring at the bottom of the handle.

Ammo stash inside the hole..hidden
1. Slap a disk magnet over the hole, in the open end pour in some BBs or very small ammo, your ammo stash. Remove the magnet, the BBs stick to it...just for emergencies when wifey takes too long to shop and you are waiting in the park with loads of stuff to shoot at.

Emergency fire starter
2. Install a small glass lens the same diam or grind it to fit on an ordinary grind wheel keeping it relatively cool so it won't break...to mount in the hole use some epoxy...now you have a burning lens for starting tinder or just a magnifier to check out geology or biology in the field, or remove a splinter or thorn. Have some Qtips ready with solvent to clean the lens when you smear epoxy on it when you glue it in place.

Spare glasses to see
3. Install a thin disk of sheet metal in the hole similarly with epoxy, like a disk cut from an aluminum can base or aluminum lid. Cut it out the same diameter as the piston crank shaft hole, mount with with epoxy. The glasses part is the aluminum has a very small pin hole in the center. It's easy to use an ice pick or sharpened nail to make the pin hole in thin aluminum sheet. Not too big, experiment on can stock first then when you like your pinhole, duplicate it on the disk before you install it. You now have glasses to see. Huh? Yep. For those with near sightedness or far sightedness, if you lose your glasses, just look through the tiny pin hole and instantly everything is in focus. For reading or distance! Both. It's known as the "pin hole focusing effect" among physicists and antique camera makers who made cameras without lenses, only a pin hole to admit light, that took crystal clear photos. Guaranteed to see close AND at distance, with near or far sightedness as the impairment.

Flash light (torch in UK)
4. Install a disk battery and an LED. One wire of the LED has a loose piece of insulation over it, the other wire of the LED is left un-insulated. When you want an emergency light, just bend the uninsulated wire so it touches the piston rod, the other end so it touches the appropriate side of the disk battery. Mount the LED with a dab of epoxy on the inside of the hole.

Ammo dispenser AND stash external, outside the hole, 12 or more ammos
5. 2 disk magnets..one on each side of the piston rod hole to seal off the hole, cap it. Steel ammo will stick to both disk magnets for quick deployment, say at least a dozen rounds, yet the magnets won't move...they will have more surface area to attract them to the rod than the ammo has to attract itself to the magnet...meaning you won't move the magnet if you pick off an ammo. Inside the hole put small items you want to take along or yet more ammo if it's small ammo, or a rolled up elastic band, spare pouch, a tie or two etc..

Laser
6. For the equipment freak who wants it all, epoxy a small cheap keychain laser in the hole for night work. Although lasers on slingshots don't work like lasers on fire arms (the slingshoteer's variable pouch hold position is the variable a laser can't address, as well as draw length variants, also which a laser can't address) it can amaze your friends and also make sure you do have the pickle fork perpendicular to the target for night work since the rod looks like it's a bit skinny and difficult to hold and keep straight. I think this mod is useless myself but had to put it in for the laser moths and a few chuckles...or just one chuck. You can chuck item 6.

Chuck


----------

